# Relentless



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Richard Williams, author of the upcoming novel "Relentless," came by the shop tonight. He's state-side for some reason or another, and he told us about the upcoming book. I had a chance to flip through it for a few minutes, and it looks very cool. It's more along the lines of Execution Hour-- it's about the Imperial Navy, and has a very Hornblower feel to it-- it's the story about a captain who has to deal with a difficult crew, and how utterly crappy it is to be in the Imperial Navy. It's the first thing that they've done that really spends a lot of time looking at how a ship of the line is run and operates in general, and it's pretty well written-- definitely should be worth checking out when it comes out in March in Europe and April in the US.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

he's coming to our store on saturday, so i picked it up, and really enjoyed it. looking forward to quizzing him.


----------

